# Castoria bottle



## Andy4707 (May 15, 2005)

I found this bottle the other day and i am not sure what kind of bottle it is.  On the bottle it says Castoria on the side and on the other side of the bottle it says Chas H Letcher's.  I can't really read it because it is in cursive, but i think that is what it says.  The bottle is about 6 inches tall and about 2 inches wide and it is an aqua colored bottle.  If you could tell me what kind of bottle it is and what was in side of it that would be helpful.  The era that i found this bottle in was from about 1880-1930's somewhere in those years.  Sorry about the bottle picture, i still haven't gotten the bottle fully cleaned.  I would like to no what year this bottle might be, if you could tell me the informantion that i would like to no that would be very helpful.


----------



## NORG (May 15, 2005)

Hey Andy4707, I have a bottle exactly like that one. It is Chas. H. Fletcher's CASTORIA. I think it dates from around 1920. A good site for info is www.centaur.com

 Rob


----------



## Andy4707 (May 16, 2005)

ok, thanks


----------



## Bluebelle (May 16, 2005)

I can tell you what Fletcher's Castoria was used for - it was a  laxative! [] Thin, brown nasty tasting stuff, and for some reason it was the preferred laxative to give children in the 1940's. Every house had a  bottle.


----------



## madman (May 18, 2005)

ive found a ton of these, heres one thats not machine made!! this was very popular   mike


----------



## Andy4707 (May 18, 2005)

i only have one Castoria bottle, mine isnt very clean though.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (May 23, 2005)

me too. It's pretty clean, considering I found it sticking out the side of a hole in an old dump near my cousins' house.


----------



## madman (May 24, 2005)

heres one i found on sunday, its a nice aqua, so i kept it, ive found hundreds of these bottles, i give them away to people it blows there minds, you no non collectors    mike


----------

